# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Staff's Choice Roleplay of the Week - 02/03/2018

## Nazgul

From Danny Phantom comes the next great epic RP, and an excuse for me to write another one of these.  I'm so happy in fact that I think we need an Inception bwah!

*BWAH!*



The war between the humans and ghost hybrids has ended, but one bloodline remained.  Now, twenty years later, there is only one human-ghost hybrid left.

You are a knight sent to capture the hybrid and bring it back to the king.  But when you find the hybrid injured in the forest, what choice will you make?

So gather up your weapons and join The Last Hybrid today.

Now playing in the Parody section.

----------


## DannyPhantom

Thank you! I really appreciate it!

----------

